

Things I Hate About pandas - lebek
http://www.slideshare.net/wesm/practical-medium-data-analytics-with-python

======
joshuaellinger
Interesting but the performance numbers on his new work (Badger) don't really
make sense. 5mm record rollups on narrow tables in SQL Server on fast. I'd
assume that PostGRES would be about equivalent.

